# Toys for Independent Cat Play



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Does anyone know of any great toys for cats to play with by themselves? We play with Declan quite a bit every day but of course can't play with him when we aren't home. He has catnip mice, a bell ball, some cellophane crinkle balls, and I tied a bunch of ribbon around the door knob. He does play with the bell ball some every day and will play with the door knob ribbons if he's really hyper, but barely touches the others. He also likes playing with his Kong scratching post- oddly enough he doesn't really scratch on it (uses his vertical carpeted post for that), but he knocks it around and bats at the ball inside. When we're there to play with him, he loves his Cat Dancer, a fishing pole thing with feathers on the end, and the laser pointer. I ordered him a Star Chaser last week and am still waiting for it to arrive.

I actually attached his cat fishing pole to the wall and he had a blast playing with it for about half an hour on his own, but I don't want to leave him alone with it because I'm afraid he'll eat the feathers. It seems clear that he enjoys toys that move around a lot and are on strings. Doesn't seem to care so much about balls and the like. Does anyone have any great ideas for toys that would keep him entertained when we aren't home and are safe for him to have unlimited access to?

Thanks so much


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

it sounds like he already has a lot! I agree with keeping feathery and stringy things away from him unless supervised just in case, but if he's never shown an inclination to ingest these things it *might* be ok to leave out.

The only tip I might have is to actually leave out fewer toys. It sounds counterproductive, but if you switch out the toys every week or so, they're always brand new and might spark more interest than the same old things laying around every day.

My kitten had no interest in his crinkle ball for a WHILE so I put it in the closet. the other day I took it out, and it was like the most amazing thing he had ever seen! he fetches CONSTANTLY so I threw it around for a while, but even after mommy was done playing, I could hear him batting it all over my apartment.

As far as another possible safe "alone" toy, my kitten has a ball in a circular track that he bats around. He seems to get bored of it easily...I think I need to try the put it away trick on that because he loved it when he first got it.

Of course, we can't forget the box that the toys came in. Those are always the most popular around these parts


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Joy loves her circuit track!!! Hagen Catit Design Senses Play Circuit, Original:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## Kittybuns (Sep 19, 2012)

Rightsaidfed, I agree he has enough toys for us to play with him, but the only ones I can leave out for him are the Kong scratching post and the ball. He only plays with the ball for maybe 30 seconds at a time every couple days and he doesn't even touch the springs or crinkle balls, though I did see him throw the mouse once. I agree that rotating toys is a good idea, but he doesn't have enough toys that he actually likes and can play with alone! Just the two. 

Ragdoll Joy, I was just looking at that. Looks like fun! Would love to make him a setup like this someday if he likes the starchaser, don't have the space for it now: Venus + 4 Bergan Turbo Track Sets - YouTube


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 19, 2012)

My mom bought my cats one of those star chasers for Christmas about 3 years ago. It is definitely one of the most played with toys in my house! It can get a bit loud, so I don't recommend having it in your bedroom at night, haha. 

Another popular toy I have is a mouse that squeaks like a real mouse when it is batted around. Again, it's a bit annoying for me but the cats love it! Here is a link to what we have: Play-N-Squeak-Hunter


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cat 'N' Mouse Cat Powered Cat Toy at PETCO The kittens both love this thing!


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> Joy loves her circuit track!!! Hagen Catit Design Senses Play Circuit, Original:Amazonet Supplies


I recommend this one too.  My own cat loves hers and we also got one for a friend's cat who also loves it.

This may be just something my cat is into, but she has a large fabric shopping bag in the hallway that she loves playing with. She will hide another toy (like a little mouse or something) inside or under it and then spend ages 'digging' it out again. It's one of her favourite games to play by herself.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

nicichan said:


> I recommend this one too.  My own cat loves hers and we also got one for a friend's cat who also loves it.


Oh, great! so this is really good? This is easily available in Sg, maybe I should go get one.


----------



## Remy2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

I purchased two cubes from Target for about 9 bucks... best purchase I have ever made. My little guy LOVES them.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have several types of chasers none of which get any attention.

Chenille pipe cleaner type things are Mia and Buddhas favorite. They just see them and atatck and throw them in the air. I wrap the ends to protect their mouths. I oroginally got them from my Vet now I get them at a craft supply store. Those stores are a gold mine of unintended cat toys


----------

